# Ecco Shoes Any Good?



## JRock80

I know this is another thread about shoes, but like others I am 28 in the banking field and find the Alden/ AE shoes to be very conservative. I found a pair of somewhat fashion forward ECCO's that I really like. Please advise as to your opinion on serviceability of these shoes and the reliability of Ecco.

*ECCO Men's New York Cap Toe Oxford*

https://www.endless.com/ECCO-Mens-N...S,B0007MF7NG,B000I1VQ7M,B000WHYJ2G,B000WN1VUS

My Measurements:
6.0', 215lbs. Medium Build
44L Jacket
38x32 Slacks
17.5 35 Shirt
12 Shoe (thinking sq toe b/c of big feet)


----------



## smujd

I would avoid any shoe with the brand's name embossed on the side. YMMV.


----------



## tkteo

Ecco shoes feature rubber outsoles, would you pay close to $200 for a such a pair?

I will not buy shoes with its brand name prominently embossed either.


----------



## CharlieChannel

*I Recommend Ecco's*

Well, they are not as dress-shoe-like as the dressier
Allen-Edmonds with rubber soles. But they are more comfortable!!
I am very happy with my first 2 pairs of Ecco's and they are
wearing well.
I got them at Harry's in New York City. I have slight early-stage
bunions and rather than space shoes or Custom, my doctor had me
try "a soft shoe with a WIDE TOE BOX." Well the Ecco's filled the 
bill.
P.S. I love Harry's. But now that I have found my size I ordered a
spare pair in another wide-toe style for about 40% off at
Sierra Trading Post.
The embossed brand name is nearly-invisible on the black shoes and
not very offensive on the brown. Ecco's are a very good option when
you start to consider comfort a bit above style for your everyday
business and nice-casual weekender shoes.


----------



## DocD

From a non-style standpoint, and strictly from the view of someone that treats the foot/ankle, Ecco shoes are excellent shoes for comfort and support of the foot.

Once again, I'm not arguing the merits/demerits of wearing casual shoes with rubber soles, shoes with logos, etc., but I'm speaking strictly from the standpoint of support, toe room, comfort, etc. Ecco shoes are certainly a comfortable and supportive shoe, but you must decide whether this style shoe is appropriate for your work environment.


----------



## zegnamtl

I keep two pair of Eccos as bad weather shoes (I mean really bad weather!).
Bought on sale, I wear them in the rain and I won't cry over them if they get destroyed one day while out in the rain, I would cry if a pair of Edward Green were turned to mush!

Are they good shoes? No.
Are they good looking shoes? No.

They have their place if you expose yourself to high risk outings.

Edit: 
I just saw DocD's post, it is true they are comfortable shoes if you must stand and/or walk all day on concrete and asphalt. ie: Walk in the St. Patty's parade, remembrance day (which is always a day of drizzle it seems) etc.


----------



## JRock80

Since the consensus is the Ecco is not necessarily a good shoe (aside from comfort). Can you recommend a fashion forward brand that consistently delivers a quality shoe, but has a more Italian look.(Square Toe) 

To get an idea of my taste, I somewhat like the Greenwich by AE, but they are not quite it. Any recommendations would be helpful. I am not opposed to spending $400 but I would prefer to spend less. 

Another thing I forgot to mention,I am looking for a brown shoe.


Thank you for the helpful responses thus far.


----------



## Observer57

JRock80 said:


> Since the consensus is the Ecco is not necessarily a good shoe (aside from comfort). Can you recommend a fashion forward brand that consistently delivers a quality shoe, but has a more Italian look.(Square Toe)
> 
> To get an idea of my taste, I somewhat like the Greenwich by AE, but they are not quite it. Any recommendations would be helpful. I am not opposed to spending $400 but I would prefer to spend less.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention,I am looking for a brown shoe.
> 
> Thank you for the helpful responses thus far.


If I may, I would suggest that you not abandon the Ecco due to the opinions of others' on the board. After all, these are going to be your shoes and the only opinion on styling and comfort that matter will be your own.


----------



## ComboOrgan

JRock80 said:


> Since the consensus is the Ecco is not necessarily a good shoe (aside from comfort). Can you recommend a fashion forward brand that consistently delivers a quality shoe, but has a more Italian look.(Square Toe)
> 
> To get an idea of my taste, I somewhat like the Greenwich by AE, but they are not quite it. Any recommendations would be helpful. I am not opposed to spending $400 but I would prefer to spend less.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention,I am looking for a brown shoe.
> 
> Thank you for the helpful responses thus far.


I'm not sure why you think this pair of shoes is "fashion forward" or "Italian". I'm not really a high-fashion shopper, but most of the fashion labels and the high-end Italian shoemakers seem to favor shoes with rounded toes and leather soles.


----------



## JibranK

You _want_ square toe.... yuck!


----------



## MikeHoncho

I have a pair and they're not on par w/ AE, however, they are a dang fine shoe, in my opinion. My shoes are the dressier version, I think they're the Berlin model, and they work great for me as I'm on my feet all day. 

Mike


----------



## Jumbie

zegnamtl said:


> Edit:
> I just saw DocD's post, it is true they are comfortable shoes if you must stand and/or walk all day on concrete and asphalt. ie: Walk in the St. Patty's parade, remembrance day (which is always a day of drizzle it seems) etc.


They are quite comfortable. I have a pair that I especially wear when I know I'm going to have a long shift at the hospital (16+ hours). They beat any pair of leather-soled AEs for that in my experience. I reserve those for shorter days.

I also don't find they ECCO embossing to be an issue either. It's very subtle and unless someone is peering closely at my shoe, they're not going to notice it. 99.99999% of the population will then likely admire your taste in "fine shoes".

Not my best looking pair of shoes but one of my most comfortable. I also have a pair of Rockport Dressports that serve a similar role. Much better looking than the Ecco shoes as well IMO.


----------



## Laxplayer

There are better looking shoes, but Eccos are pretty comfortable.


----------



## GeorgePaul

JRock80 said:


> Can you recommend a fashion forward brand that consistently delivers a quality shoe, but has a more Italian look.(Square Toe)
> ....
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention,I am looking for a brown shoe.


I think Gravati fits the bill. Take a look at , for example.


----------



## nicad2000

I had a pair of Ecco's that really were quite comfortable but exceedingly lacking in the style department. This was in my pre-AAAC and SF days BTW... They did look a bit cheap however and I started getting the feeling that I was walking around with blocks of styrefoam strapped on my feet.


----------



## JRock80

GeorgePaul said:


> I think Gravati fits the bill. Take a look at , for example.


I checked this site and found some nicer shoes. I was mistaken to reference "square toe," when I guess you would call a rounded square.

The ECCO's are nice, however I can look at the detail of the others and tell they are much superior.

This is exactly what I was speaking of.

Thank you very much. Please feel free to add any other brands that would be in the same category as an AE or Alden, Santoni etc.


----------



## TBOWES

JRock80 said:


> I know this is another thread about shoes, but like others I am 28 in the banking field and find the Alden/ AE shoes to be very conservative. I found a pair of somewhat fashion forward ECCO's that I really like. Please advise as to your opinion on serviceability of these shoes and the reliability of Ecco.
> 
> *ECCO Men's New York Cap Toe Oxford*
> 
> https://www.endless.com/ECCO-Mens-N...S,B0007MF7NG,B000I1VQ7M,B000WHYJ2G,B000WN1VUS
> 
> My Measurements:
> 6.0', 215lbs. Medium Build
> 44L Jacket
> 38x32 Slacks
> 17.5 35 Shirt
> 12 Shoe (thinking sq toe b/c of big feet)


I'm sure they are comfortable, but I wouldn't be caught dead in them.


----------



## old_style

Personally, I'd avoid them. In my experience they're not as comfortable as everyone makes them out to be. They don't offer a choice of width like nicer shoes do. Also, the shoes being clunky with a rubber sole and logo prominently displayed, I found myself somewhat ebarrassed wearing them to work. 

I'd invest your money in a nicer shoe. If you're worried about comfort, go to a real shoe store that will accurately measure your shoe size (and width). If you buy a good brand of shoe in the right size, comfort won't be a problem.


----------



## Loose On The Lead

A few months ago I got tired of trying to figure out whether the AE and Alden shoes I'd bought actually fit me well (sounds stupid, but I just didn't know how they were supposed to feel), so I took them to a pedorthist to get a professional opinion. This pedorthist works in a shoe store that sells a number of comfort brands, including Eccos. Since I wasn't paying anything for his service, I commented at one point during our conversation that I'd be willing to look around the store and see if there was anything that interested me. He responded by admitting that the two pairs of shoes I'd brought with me would give my feet more support than anything he had in the store. He explained that the shoes stocked by the store were a function of what the local demographic wanted to buy, as opposed to what he believed were actually the best shoes. (He wasn't a manager, as far as I know, so he might not have had much say in the matter, anyway.)

For the record, the shoes I brought with me to the store were AE Joplins and Alden kudu chukkas. Also for the record, both fit well enough, although the Barrie last is better for my particular feet.


----------



## TBOWES

JRock80 said:


> Since the consensus is the Ecco is not necessarily a good shoe (aside from comfort). Can you recommend a fashion forward brand that consistently delivers a quality shoe, but has a more Italian look.(Square Toe)
> 
> To get an idea of my taste, I somewhat like the Greenwich by AE, but they are not quite it. Any recommendations would be helpful. I am not opposed to spending $400 but I would prefer to spend less.
> 
> Another thing I forgot to mention,I am looking for a brown shoe.
> 
> Thank you for the helpful responses thus far.


Square toe shoes are not Italian. Square toe shoes IMO are somthing typically worn by younger people. The square toe shoe is not a stlye that will stand the test of time. IMHO is is merely a fad that comes and goes.


----------



## Gruto

Ecco makes comfortable shoes, and they are good at branding, but they glue everything. Ecco shoes are NOT for the man of elegance.


----------



## SubparJ

My experience with Eccos, great on the golf course, not so great polished up with a suit.


----------



## Preu Pummel

I broke out an old pair of unworn Eccos I had sitting around since 2002, or earlier. Wore them every other day for the past two weeks...

Boffo.

I wouldn't put them on a high fashion pedestal, but they are good enough. Very comfortable. If you want comfort, those are the ones. If you are trying to wow shoe people, I would go upward to AEs or above.


----------



## Pipps

My understanding, is that in the UK, Ecco shoes are closely associated with women of a pensionable age.


----------



## Bird's One View

Preu Pummel said:


> I broke out an old pair of unworn Eccos I had sitting around since 2002, or earlier. Wore them every other day for the past two weeks...
> 
> Boffo.
> 
> I wouldn't put them on a high fashion pedestal, but they are good enough. Very comfortable. If you want comfort, those are the ones. If you are trying to wow shoe people, I would go upward to AEs or above.


Don't know where yours fit into the line, but Ecco made some shoes in 2002 that were vastly better than anything they make today.


----------



## Preu Pummel

Bird's One View said:


> Don't know where yours fit into the line, but Ecco made some shoes in 2002 that were vastly better than anything they make today.


They changed that much? Seems everyone makes worse shoes now.


----------



## SpookyTurtle

I have a pair of Ecco Seawalkers and they are very comfortable to wear when standing or walking all day long. They aren't dressy, that's for sure, but for casual wear, they are fine.


----------



## Guest

I got a pair of Ecco shoes. After wearing them a few times the sole started to crack. After wearing them a few more times the sole stared to disintegrate and fall off the upper leaving a black powder. What a mess. What a waste of money.


----------



## Slim Jim

I love Ecco shoes. I have a few different pairs and like them all.
They are a narrower shoe and that’s good for me as I have a thin foot.
They are comfortable, wear well and last long. Also very good looking.


----------

